# US corporate tax change



## BlownAccount (21 February 2018)

Hi all,

Im wondering what your thougths are regarding the tax changes in the US in terms if how the market will respond when companies bring forth losses from the past. Apparently corporations have upto 15 years in which to bring forth said losses. Now that there is a major differential in the tax rates i imagine these will be brought forward on mass. Not sure of the affects or if they will be completely off set by the drop in tax rate. 
Cheers


----------

